# Anyone need a shooter for sat or sun



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

if anyone would like someone to split the cost of fuel and ice give me a buzz. 

i got no fish in my freezer and definitely need to re-up

Jeff

485-5609


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey good luck Jeff, I might try to get out too if I know for sure that I have the weekend off. It's been awhile since you've been diving hasn't it?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I will probably try and set up something for maybe Monday or Tuesday possibly. Sat and Sun are probably no go for me. I get back into town late Fridayevening and have a birthday party:banghead:banghead on Sunday. If I don't get out then, I'll be trying to set something up for the next weekend.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes it has been quite a while,at least a month or maybe three weeks. If you get out and need one more give me a buzz. and jon if you decide to go one monday or tues call me i can probably arrange for the day off


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck getting out Sniper! I prob will be doin a family thing, not sure yet. I got you on the books though for next time!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (6/3/2008)*and jon if you decide to go one monday or tues call me i can probably arrange for the day off


Will do Jeff. I will not know till Sun for a Monday Trip. And will not know for a Tuesday trip till Monday if you know what I mean. But I'll give you a call if I try and get out.


----------

